# 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregnant?



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 4 day old twins and the buckling keeps flapping his tongue and hump his sister....Could he possibly get her pregnant??There so young i would think that he could but i want to make sure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

At four days old, no. He cannot get her pregnant for awhile. I am not exactly sure how young when they can start breeding, i'm sure someone will be able to answer the more exact age a buckling can breed. But I wean at 9 to 12 weeks and they can be together up until then without getting her bred. A lot of bucklings will do that, especially the nigerians. It's not unusual behavior in young bucklings to do that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

Isn't it in the 9-12 week range when they can start extending? I have never really bothered to look this up, but thought i read it somewhere. I might be wrong on that, but I thought I had read they can't do anything to the girls until they start extending?

Our oldest buckling <16 days old>, tried to mount our other buckling who is 4 days younger. I have to admit, it was funny....LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

the actual mounting wont do a thing - its normal behavior. the doe kid might even mount her brother from time to time. But once he reaches 8 weeks its best to have him wethered or separated because a doe can go into heat at 8 weeks and he can breed (not all but some are fertile).


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

Okay ....they are nigerian toggenburg mixes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

I agree with the others....no worries yet.... :wink:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

My 11 day old rowdy boy does that to his sisters constantly also.

My bander should be arriving in the mail any day! Nothing like waiting until the last minute lol... I didn't order one until everyone kidded so see if we had any boys. And of course we had one.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: 4 Day old buckling hump his sister? can he get her pregn*

A buckling can breed as soon as he starts extending.... usually around 7-9 weeks of age. However I have had bucklings extend as early as 5 1/2 weeks of age and as late as 12 weeks. The youngest I've had a doeling go into heat is 8 weeks old. A friend of mine didn't separate her bucklings at 8 weeks old.... she waited until 12 weeks. One of the doelings had a kid at 7 months old. (her brother bred her) So it can happen when they are very young but I'd say you have quite a few weeks before you need to worry.


----------



## Bridgette Sokolowski (Mar 14, 2018)

bree00 said:


> I have 4 day old twins and the buckling keeps flapping his tongue and hump his sister....Could he possibly get her pregnant??There so young i would think that he could but i want to make sure.


My goats play like that I have 3 girl kids and 2 male kids and the males hump the females and the females hump the males there only a month old. I asked my vet and they said the females come into heat when they are about 9 months old. We separate the boys when they're six months old.. Hope that helps


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

This thread is from 8 years ago. However, that said, you might want to stop listening to your vet. They absolutely do not wait to come into heat until they are 9 months old! Either you have been very lucky or you haven't had them long enough to find out just how unlucky you were.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Buck kids can become fertile at 2 months old. I had a baby at 3 months breed a full size Alpine. Does can start cycling very young too. I wish these vets would actually experience goats and not read old outdated manuals!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I agree, the vet needs more education in the goat reproductive world! No way could I leave our Boer buck kids with our does, everyone would get bred! In fact, in the past we've used bucks at 6-7 months old for breeding. Our current buck was right about that age when he bred his first doe. 
When we first started with goats, we bred January born does in September. We had an oops breeding of a 7 month old doe once, she got in with a buck and she kidded on her 1st birthday.

I hear all the time how a buck breaks in with young does or vice versa and they have to lute the does and they had to clean out/were indeed bred. 

I know it's an old thread, but I agree, perfectly normal for young kids to hump each other. It's actually quite comical. I don't get worried until they are around 2-3 months of age and start extending.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree as well. Your vet needs to go back to goat school. 

Glad you now know, that is not true.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I think that it is safest to separate doelings from bucklings when they are 2-3 months old. This year, my bucklings started extending at 3 weeks of age, and I’ve heard that they can breed as early as 2 months old. 

My Nubian buck bred his first doe (a full sized Nubian) when he was just shy of 3 months old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the little buckling is bringing his you know what out, extending, he can do the deed.


----------

